# ShengShou 6x6 Assembly Problem



## tschakopeta (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have a problem with my ss 6x6. I reassembled it (because I changed the springs to DaYan and it fell apart). On one sider the third layer locks up. It’s impossible to turn!

Can somebody please helb me?

Thanks,

tschakopeta


----------



## Kyooberist (Nov 28, 2012)

change the springs back to normal.


----------



## Speedmaster (Nov 28, 2012)

Kyooberist said:


> change the springs back to normal.



Why?

Maybe you haven't put the inner pieces right into it, or when assembling it, one of them popped out and now it's lying somewhere between that layer


----------



## AndersB (Nov 28, 2012)

Disassemble and reassemble, if it still doesn't work disassemble the core too and reassemble. Just try to find the problem by searching like this. Be careful though, so you don't make any mistakes while reassembling, and get the same problem again.


----------



## erikoui (Nov 28, 2012)

Turn the layers that do turn many times. That seems to fix this problem on my v6


----------



## Kyooberist (Nov 28, 2012)

Are the springs in it the normal ones? not Dayan ones. I thought the springs might be too loose or something.


----------



## Peter92897 (Jun 10, 2014)

*6x6 won't turn after modding/assembly*

I have a shengshou 6x6. It popped to frequently for me to even consider it as a speedcube. So, I decided to mod it. I kansta modded the large internal pieces, florian modded the cube, and I cut away the centers a little so as to expose the screws (easy tensioning). I decided this was my hail mary, if it's good now, great. If not, it's not any worse, and I'll just buy a moyu once they release theirs. Well, it's worse. My cube doesn't turn on one axis, the pin is catching on the pieces causing it to lockup or explode (it won't turn at all). Looking closer, I did notice that the core can move freely on that axis, which shouldn't be happening (as in the core can move, even though the pieces don't). I didn't modify the core at all, so I think it might be an assembly issue, however I have reassembled it multiple times now. Did I mod my cube to an unusable point? Am I just an idiot who can't assemble a 6x6 correctly? Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Cuber9991 (Jun 10, 2014)

If you took the core pieces off in any part of the dissasembly then you may have put them back in in the incorrect orientations. The way it should look is 3 of the pins are inwards and facing each other and the other three face outwards from one another. The way to think about it is face three of them towards the UFR corner and the other three away from the DBL corner.


----------



## mati1242 (Jun 10, 2014)

Here you have the video about pin orientation:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wja7C_1f6Q

BTW: this cube looks overmodded.


----------



## Peter92897 (Jun 11, 2014)

I watched that video, and one of my pins doesn't match. I don't actually know how that happened, or how to fix it (I've never disassembled a core before). The incorrect pin is on the exact face that was the issue, so I'm pretty sure that is the problem. How do I fix the pin? Thank you for the help.


----------



## Cuber9991 (Jun 11, 2014)

Peter92897 said:


> I watched that video, and one of my pins doesn't match. I don't actually know how that happened, or how to fix it (I've never disassembled a core before). The incorrect pin is on the exact face that was the issue, so I'm pretty sure that is the problem. How do I fix the pin? Thank you for the help.



First you will have to dissasemble that side of the cube. Once that is done, loosen the screw until it comes out and put it back in in the correct orientation making sure it goes in straight.


----------



## Peter92897 (Jun 11, 2014)

Alright thank you guys for the help and hopefully my 6x6 will work after this assembly.


----------

